# MY HT Setup



## nab9524 (Apr 6, 2009)

HDTV: Samsung LN-46A860 LCD
Projector: BenQ W10000 DLP
Screen: Elite Screens Cinetension 100"
Video Processor: DVDO Edge
AV Receiver: Integra DHC 9.9
Audio Amplifier: Parasound 5125
Blu-ray Player: PS3
Front Speakers: Definitive Technologies BP7004
Center Speaker: Definitive Technologies CLR 2500
Surround Speakers: Axiom Audio QS8
Subwoofer: sealed Maelstrom 18" in 4.5 cuft


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Nice set up..:T


----------

